# Halloween Asylum Entire Website On Sale



## HalloweenAsylum.com (May 19, 2009)

Hey everyone, we have put every item on sale on our website! We also have a Clearance section with everything at 65% OFF. Stop by www.HalloweenAsylum.com to save today!


----------

